# Los Angeles: Noir



## soup or man (Nov 17, 2004)

film noir
n.
1. A movie characterized by low-key lighting, a bleak urban setting, and corrupt, cynical characters.
2. The genre or style of such movies.

Los Angeles. December. 1951









Downtown. 1952









City Hall. 1951









City Hall. 1930









Downtown. 1976









Unknown date. The US Bank Tower now stands on the site of the old Sunkist Building









Freeway. 1960









City Hall. And a blimp. 1954


----------



## soup or man (Nov 17, 2004)

*Crime*

Downtown. 1939. X near the top of the photo show where a blonde woman was found stabbed to death. Lines represent the path of the murderer's car.









Los Angeles River. 1949. Body found.









Drunk Tank. Lincoln Heights Jail. 1956









Murder of Detective Lieut. Hugh A. Crowley. Westwood. 1932









Murder victim. 1920's.









Murdered woman. Long Beach. 1947


----------



## soup or man (Nov 17, 2004)

If you've ever seen the movie 'Changeling' than this will be a real interest to you. And if not, it'll still be interesting. A bit of history of one of the most unique and cruel crimes in American history.



> The Wineville Chicken Coop Murders — also known as the Wineville Chicken Murders — was a series of kidnappings and murders of young boys occurring in Los Angeles and Riverside County, California in 1928. The case received national attention and events related to it exposed corruption in the Los Angeles Police Department. The 2008 film Changeling is based upon events related to this case.
> 
> In 1926, Saskatchewan-born ranch owner Gordon Stewart Northcott took his 13-year-old nephew, Sanford Clark, from his home in Saskatoon, Saskatchewan, Canada. Before his sister, Jessie Clark, told the police about the situation, Northcott had beaten and sexually abused Clark. In September 1928, the Los Angeles Police Department visited the Northcott Ranch in Wineville. Police found Clark at the ranch and took him into custody.
> 
> ...


The parties involved.

Christine Collins









Walter Collins









Arthur Hutchens









Sanford Clark









Gordon Northcott









The Wineville Chicken Coop


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

I love this thread Soup!  keep 'em coming!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Interesting photo-thread  keep those photos coming kay:


----------



## soup or man (Nov 17, 2004)

Spring Street. Downtown. 1939









Sunset and Vine. Hollywood. Date Unknown









Biltmore Hotel. Downtown. 1943









LA County Courthouse and Hall of Records. 1920









Bunker Hill. 1886









Bunker Hill. 1898









Richfield Tower. 1952









Wilshire Blvd. 1937









City Hall. 1927









Downtown. 1928









Beverly Hills. 1942









Downtown. 1949









Chinatown. Date unknown.


----------



## soup or man (Nov 17, 2004)

Bullocks Wilshire. 1954









Downtown. 1954









Benidix Building. Downtown. Date unknown.









Bunker Hill. 1969









LA Times Building. 1939









Downtown. Date unknown.









Bunker Hill. 1960


----------



## soup or man (Nov 17, 2004)

Crime

Pacific Electric train vs Car. 1951









Suicide by carbon monoxide. 1951









Stabbing victim (?) 1950









Murder. 1932









Mob hit. 1933









Carol Landis suicide. 1948









Carol Landis









Suicide jumper in mid air.


----------



## m4rcin (May 5, 2006)

Amazing thread dude!


----------



## soup or man (Nov 17, 2004)

Richfield Tower


----------



## soup or man (Nov 17, 2004)

Pellisser Building (Wiltern Theatre)


----------



## soup or man (Nov 17, 2004)

Downtown construction.


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm enamored with this thread!


Hard to believe that the last of these beautiful Victorian homes were demolished or moved from Bunker Hill in Downtown by the 1960's.


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

really great idea, love it, gives LA a very classical feel


----------



## soup or man (Nov 17, 2004)

Downtown .1940's


----------



## hossoso (Oct 9, 2005)

Incredible thread.


----------



## Doukan (Apr 12, 2007)

nice work homie!!!


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

an SSC mile stone Thread


----------



## soup or man (Nov 17, 2004)

Rose Parade. 1946









Figueroa Street Tunnels. 1938









Pasadena. 1954









City Hall. 1951. The fog is actually caused by the first Atomic Bomb test in Nevada. Some 300 miles away.









Ralph's Supermarket. Santa Monica. 1953









Barnes and Noble Bookstore. Santa Monica. Today.









Ralph's. Beverly Hills. 1949









Cinegrill at the Roosevelt Hotel. Hollywood. 1949









Tom Breneman's Nightclub. Hollywood. 1947


















Wilshire Blvd. 1949









Sunset and Vine Sandwich Shop. Hollywood. 1926


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

:cheers:

Enjoyable!


----------



## Western87 (Sep 5, 2009)

I've always wondered what those cylindrical shaped buildings are in the first pic of the thread. I've seen them before in old pictures and videos but I've never figured out what they are... anybody know?


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

They've probably been torn down


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Really awesome photo (Downtown. 1939)


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

soup or man said:


> Thirfty Drug Store


I miss Thrifty Drug! Especially the ice cream at the from of the stores!


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Changing Downtown LA 1950s*














































all photos: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## patvalle (Apr 6, 2009)

Hello guys, I'm a newbie here, congratulations for the amazing photos!
I am helping a very good friend of mine, WRomanus, in his deep research on Antonioni's Zabriskie Point (1970) film, which was located in Los Angeles.
Does anyone recognise this place in LA (circa 1968)?


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

One of the most interesting threads I ever seen in SSC buddy. I love this kind of old times pictures! Brazilian Forum has a thread of the same style about my birth place, Belo Horizonte, and Australian Forum has one about Melbourne. Perfect! My three favorite cities in the planet...You know...Every time I see pictures like these I have the impression that my soul, or brain, or mind, whatever, is falling...


----------



## patvalle (Apr 6, 2009)

Pegasusbsb27 said:


> One of the most interesting threads I ever seen in SSC buddy. I love this kind of old times pictures! Brazilian Forum has a thread of the same style about my birth place, Belo Horizonte, and Australian Forum has one about Melbourne. Perfect! My three favorite cities in the planet...You know...Every time I see pictures like these I have the impression that my soul, or brain, or mind, whatever, is falling...


I live in BH! :cheers: And I was born in Goiania!


----------

